
OK Google, support donations to free and open source software - dessant
https://www.ipetitions.com/petition/hey-google-support-donations-to-foss
======
dessant
Google's recent actions are threatening the livelihood of open source
developers.

It's worth noting that Apple allows free apps to link to their Patreon pages,
and nonprofit organizations may also use Apple Pay to collect donations within
apps.

> 3.2.1 Acceptable

> (vi) Approved nonprofits may fundraise directly within their own apps or
> third-party apps, provided those fundraising campaigns adhere to all App
> Review Guidelines and offer Apple Pay support. These apps must disclose how
> the funds will be used, abide by all required local and federal laws, and
> ensure appropriate tax receipts are available to donors.

> 3.2.2 Unacceptable

> (iv) Unless you are an approved nonprofit or otherwise permitted under
> Section 3.2.1 (vi) above, collecting funds within the app for charities and
> fundraisers. Apps that seek to raise money for such causes must be free on
> the App Store and may only collect funds outside of the app, such as via
> Safari or SMS.

[https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/](https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/)

------
rolph
meanwhile on the flipside we should develop benign side loading sites, and
trust verification of some sort, so there is a motivation for g009le to do
so[support donations].

as things are, the rejection of donation ware is a method of inhibiting
competitive upstarts.

